# sausages?



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

are sausages acceptable on a clean bulk?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

If you mean regular, then imo no.

Even grilled and top quality the offer little protein really.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

No full of [email protected]


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

how about grilled bacon if the fat is removed?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I must admit I eat turkey sausage, but looking at at the nutrition its quite good on the protein and anyway your'e meant to have some, if not much, saturated fat, check out ASDA you could always have a few as your weekly treat.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, if you want to eat some sausages then go ahead, just cut back on your fat consumption some where else.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

no and tbh if you saw how they were made you wouldnt eat them anyway.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Just do not eat them ...........eyeballs balls **** all the sh*t they can not sell. Thats what you are eating


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

how are they made?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

low cuts of meat like shoulder, rusk, back fat seasoning.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, it is still protein.....lol............and with eggs they taste so good.......ummmm


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

British sausages tend to be rubbish. Some foreign sausages are made with prime cuts. 100% pork sausage without all the fillers like breadcrumbs would be OK on keto. There are much better choices out there.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Well, it is still protein.....lol............and with eggs they taste so good.......ummmm


DO NOT EAT DO NOT EAT DO NOT EAT


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

im sorry but what is keto?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> how about grilled bacon if the fat is removed?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Sausages - Bacon not good pumped full of water both s*it


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Most foods are ok in moderation!

Have sausages on your cheat day, have grilled bacon one morning with some eggs.

as long your diet is pretty good then a little of the so called "bad" food is ok, especially on a bulk!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> im sorry but what is keto?


Ketogenic diet, this is where the carbohydrates are very low.

Sausages are very high in salt, so id bacon.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> im sorry but what is keto?


its a way of dieting m8 high fat very low to zero carbs


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> its a way of dieting m8 high fat very low to zero carbs


can this diet be used for bulking or just for weight loss


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> can this diet be used for bulking or just for weight loss


its mainly used for weight loss and isnt for everyone.imo for bulking i would use a more balenced diet


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

The Project said:


> Just do not eat them ...........eyeballs balls **** all the sh*t they can not sell. Thats what you are eating


YUMMY! :thumb:

i dont care whats in them when they taste so good! I only eat butchers sausages though not supermarket ones...so i hope they are better quality


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Really depends which sausages you are talking about.

There are very low fat venison sausages and then there are fatty nasty pork sausages get what i am saying?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Italian sausages are awesome with mustard.....lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Premium sausages have decent protein levels to be fair. I wouldn't eat cheap sh1tty ones, but premium sausages are OK every now and again.

Beef sausages are superb though. I've not had them often but they are lovely.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Jake H said:


> no and tbh if you saw how they were made you wouldnt eat them anyway.


I've watched my local butcher make them and couldn't wait to eat them. 80% pork minimum. They make some nice jalepeno ones too.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

TBH you're bulking. A little bit of crap isn't going to hurt you is it?

I allow myself one or two pieces of something a day when bulking, maybe piece of chocolate, bag of crisps etc... Sausages are tasty!


----------

